# Anyone have experience with Cylinder & Slide enhancement package on a Kahr?



## sfmittels

I just placed an order from Cylinder & Slide for one of their #2 packages on a Kahr PM9. Does anyone have any real-world experience with this? 

I researched it as well as I could, but in the end it came down to an educated guess based on my gut and my 30 years of shooting experience. The whole package looks terrific on paper for a CCW. Thanks.


----------



## Baldy

Plain answer no. If I was going to have work done that would be the place for me. Why? Everything I have read about them has been nothing but the best. Gun rags, gun forums, and a few pro shooters rave about the work they do. Good luck.

Best,Baldy.


----------



## rquack

Please report back after your work is completed and let us know your level of satisfaction with the service and quality of work.


----------



## SaltyDog

$582.50 OUCH!

I'm still waiting on my Kahr PM9. I wanted the blackened pistol with the night sights so I'm waiting.

Not knocking it - just curious - Is it something that really needs to be done? I mean is there a problem with the accuracy or trigger pull?

I sent my Glock 23 in for some custom work removing finger grooves, rounding off triigger guard, 360 stippling, grip reduction and magazine release scallop $310.00 so I'm with ya.

If you haven't sent the PM9 in yet compare the prices with Bowie Tactical Concepts http://www.bowietacticalconcepts.com
They seem to be a little cheaper for about the same work. He works on Glocks and Kahrs.


----------

